# IH 484 injector adjustment specs?



## SVanDee (Oct 15, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the opening pressure and any other adjustments for the Bosch VA3/10H1100CR62 pump with DLLA 150S690 nozzles on the D-179 engine in my IH 484 tractor? If you have IH manual GSS-1460, Diesel Fuel Injection Pump Test Bench and Fuel Rate Spec”, I’d surely appreciate a copy of the sheet for that combination of pump and nozzle.

I sent my IH 484 tractor into a dealer’s service department and asked them to tell me why it was smoking so much and what it would cost to fix it. When it came back, it ran roughly in an RPM band of roughly 800-1100 RPM. Sounds like it’s missing or knocking badly. It runs perfectly smoothly below and above that range.

The dealer’s service manager swears they didn’t do anything except have the injectors overhauled by a reputable diesel specialty shop in Orlando. Neither the dealer’s mechanics nor a technician the diesel shop sent out has heard an engine do this before. The technician took the pump and injectors back to the shop and checked them out without finding anything wrong.

If it’s true that the only thing done to the tractor was overhaul the injectors, they must be adjusted to the wrong specs. The engraving on the side of the injectors says the opening pressure should be 225 bar. That’s what they’re set to. However, the technician says he’s seen older engines that were designed to run with a different setup than the diesel equipment manufacturer recommended. 

I have the Service Manuals for the 484 tractor. They say to see IH manual GSS-1460 for injector specs. The Case/IH web site offers the manual but it costs $112 even in PDF format. I hate to pay that much when I only need one sheet and I don’t even know for sure that my particular combination of pump and injector will be in that version of the manual.

Thanks a lot for any help you can give me.

p.s.
If you think you might be able to tell what the problem is by listening to the engine, please tell me how and when to call you and you can listen to it over the phone.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

O/K done some research for you.!!!With that fuel pump the 484 tractor has an engine serial no of upto *379591*

The parts listing shows that for the injectors a nozzle holder p/no 3 218 247 R92 is used with a nozzle assy p/no 3 218 251 R2 (Bosch D LLA 150 S 815).

I cannot find any reference to D LLA 150S 690 for this engine in my IH engines Database, (Although it could be a substitution approved by Bosch, but is worth checking out).

See injector attachment.

Fuel pump test sheets, i do not have GSS-1460 but i do have the original manual that it was prepared from there are 2 test plans for 484 depending on serial no (as mentioned above). They are too large (file size) to post here so send me aPM with your e mail detail so i can forward them to you. 

AS these are "Crab Claw mounted injectors they can be fitted wrongly, 180degrees out. See att Diag 15 the leak off hoses should be next to rocker cover.

Injector service (Reman) 

Bosch Europe and IH Europe do not recommend that injectors are reconditioned as this nearly always leads to problems. Reconditioning shops cannot recreate the internal compound angle seating arrangement used by Bosch, only new nozzle assemblies should be fitted.

Pressures quoted are 22.5 MPa (Megapascals) x10 = Bar =225 bar.

The other thing that might cause your problems are worn delivery valves in the injection pump, they are located inside the outlet unions on the delivery head of the pump.


----------



## SVanDee (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for the considerable effort it took to put together your reply. It’s exactly what I was hoping for. My engine’s serial number is 371932 so I need the pump test sheet for serial numbers less than 37951. I’ll send you my email in a PM.

DLLA 150S 690 is specified in my 484’s Operator's Manual which was published in 1978. That's the identifier engraved on the side of the injector assemblies. My Parts Catalog, also published in 1978, says the holder is 3218247R91 while the nozzle is 3218251R1. They must have been superseded by the R92 and R2 versions respectively in your database since then. The Case/IH parts catalog web site agrees with your numbers.

The pump seals started leaking fuel a couple of years ago. The pump was overhauled in March of 2010. The tractor ran smoothly all last year and up until the injectors were overhauled this spring so the delivery valves are probably O.K., don’t you think?

The technician at the diesel shop asked if the assemblies could possibly have been rotated 180 deg. I tried them both ways. Didn’t make a lot of difference and I see from the injector attachment you sent that they were oriented correctly before I removed them.

Guess the injectors are ruined. I don’t have a lot of confidence in my local people now and I don’t have any experience with diesel engines beyond routine maintenance. Any advice you’d care to offer about what parts to get and who to get them from would be much appreciated. For example, if the 3218251R1 nozzle is still available, would it be sufficient to just replace it or do you think I need to replace the entire nozzle assembly?

If replacement parts turn out to be as expensive as I fear they may, will it harm the engine to just run it as is? How about if I avoid operating in the 800-1100 RPM range where it sounds rough? (I’ve worried that it may be doing something bad to the engine at higher RPM even though I can’t hear it.)


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Document sent to your e mail.

Nozzle DLLA S 690 as specified in ops manual should be o/k. you should not need the old assy.

Make sure nozzle assemblies are installed correct way round.

I think you have hit the nail on the head when you say tractor ran o/k until injectors were overhauled. As i specified earlier Bosch only allow cleaning, not regrinding of nozzle angles. 

Nozzle holders will be o/k. all you need are new nozzle assemblies and they can be fitted by any diesel shop. If possible see them done and tested afterwards, not uncommon to get the odd duff injector (Had it many times over 40 yrs or so !!)

IF you run long term with missing injectors it is hard to predict what damage it will do but one thing is certain it will end up more expensive than the fix.!!!!


----------



## SVanDee (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks a bunch. Will get new nozzles and let you know what happens.


----------



## SVanDee (Oct 15, 2010)

All is well! The remanufactured nozzles arrived yesterday and the diesel shop installed them in the old holders. The tractor runs wonderfully evenly and smoothly again. Well, as smooth as a 3 cyl diesel can. Actually, the resonate, rumbling sound is one of the things I like best about the tractor. Thanks again for your excellent advice.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad to hear that has fixed it and it's now O/K !!!!

If you dont mind me asking what was the cost of the nozzles ???


----------



## SVanDee (Oct 15, 2010)

The diesel shop charged me $54 each. I think that was their cost since they were pretty embarressed about the whole episode. I found the nozzles for around $30 on the web but, being completely ignorant about the equipment and the vendors, I thought I'd better just let the diesel shop decide where to get them.

These are the orginal 3218251R1/DLLA 150S690 nozzles that came on the tractor. The 3218251R2/DLLA 150S815 nozzles that have replaced them might have been easier to find and cheaper but the nozzle holder has also been updated from version R91 to R92. I wasn't certain that the R2 nozzles would fit the R92 holder and didn't want to replace the entire assembly. We're just a few weeks away from the start of our Pecan harvest. I was anxious to get the tractor running well with no more mis-steps and delays. Thanks to you, we're in great shape and ready to go.


----------

